

Analyzing 443 free proxies – Only 21% are not shady - geek_at
https://blog.haschek.at/2015-analyzing-443-free-proxies

======
Dylan16807
Okay so yes the number of proxies is 443; it would have been nice to analyze
pretty much any other number.

~~~
notduncansmith
It was probably to catch the reader's eye - 500 proxies wouldn't have jumped
out quite as much (to me, at least). Also, had they omitted the number
altogether, the headline would be making a much more radical (and possibly
incorrect) claim.

~~~
geek_at
to be honest it was a coincidence. I was pasting IPs from random proxy lists
on the web and this was the number I found. I just wanted to have more than
400 proxies to test

------
comex
21% _supported HTTPS_. 'Only' somewhere between 16.6% and 25.1%, depending on
the amount of overlap between the 'Modified JS' and 'Modified HTML'
categories, did the shady thing of modifying returned content.

~~~
shadowfox
I thought the point of the article was that even if they didn't do anything
_to_ your content, they could still be collecting quite a bit of your
information if everything you did was over HTTP and not HTTPS.

------
vmorgulis
Another experiment around a spied free proxies from Chema Alonzo (DefCon).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QT4YJn7oVI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QT4YJn7oVI)

Maybe also be possible with Tor Relay.

